# What do you take for brain fog?



## Ronni (May 26, 2021)

Or those memory lapses that annoy you or the word you can’t remember etc?

Prevagen is the current go-to. But I know there are other products or combos. What do you use?


----------



## mellowyellow (May 26, 2021)

Thanks Ronni for your post, I'd never heard of Prevagen and had no idea there was something out there for this.

_The study relied heavily on the purported cognitive benefits of apoaequorin, an ingredient in *Prevagen* and a protein found in jellyfish. The study asserted that “*Prevagen* demonstrated the ability to *improve* aspects of cognitive function in older participants with either normal cognitive aging or very mild impairment_.”

This info could help lots of people, including me.


----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2021)

a nap


----------



## Gaer (May 26, 2021)

tuna fish!  Honestly, Something in tuna fish seems to make me alive, aware, alert!


----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2021)

It’s been said that omega 3 is brain food which would make sense that fish is helpful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Or those memory lapses that annoy you or the word you can’t remember etc?
> 
> Prevagen is the current go-to. But I know there are other products or combos. What do you use?


I've thought about Prevagen from time to time, but every time I research it, I back away from it.  It's not from jellyfish, the main ingredient is synthetic.  From what I've read, the only "studies" on the safety and effectiveness of the main ingredient has been by the company themselves, bias "study", no others I've seen to compare.

I take a lot of supplements, and I am concerned about dementia since there is Alzheimer's in my family. I take an Omega-3 supplement and D3, which I think are beneficial for the brain.  Funny, when I was a young kid I used to go fishing with my father and he always told us kids, 'eat your fish, fish is brain food', that was way back in the 50s.

I think a lot of us couldn't recall a name or something even in our younger days, but we never thought much about it.  Now that we're seniors, we really notice when things like that happen, and they worry us.  I'm not sure any supplement can make a noticeable difference to be honest, but if I come across one, I'll definitely share it here.  I've tried Ginko Biloba in the past, with no results.


----------



## Lara (May 26, 2021)

For me it's more about what I DON'T take...like NO sugar.
If I let myself get into an addictive state, for say 3 days straight...I get Brain Fog.

You'll notice that eye start misspeeling stuff aNd mayking moosteaks and typoz moor than usual. Short-term mammary goes two.
Well,oKay it snot thatbadreally.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2021)

I think a lot of older folks have a lot of different things on their minds too, likely don't get enough sleep.  I think even taking regular breaks just to relax our minds is a good idea.  Get away from the news, social media, enjoy some simple things if possible, take a walk in the park or a scenic drive.  @Ronni, I could never keep up with your lifestyle or schedule, you have much more energy than I have, much more active personality.  You have a lot of people needing you and depending on you.  I'm laid back with not too many demands at all, maybe a blessing in disguise....although I still forget things especially when multi-tasking.  I'm sure my memory is worsening with age, but I try and keep it in perspective.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Or those memory lapses that annoy you or the word you can’t remember etc?
> 
> Prevagen is the current go-to. But I know there are other products or combos. What do you use?


Gosh, Ronni... for my brain-fog and memory lapses, I'd be consuming supplements on the hour, every hour, around the clock.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 26, 2021)

I just rewind my life 5-10 years. Works great!


A joke: "Me? My memory is fine! It's just a little short."


----------



## Jules (May 26, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> a nap


Or a good nights sleep.  Makes all the difference.


----------



## Verisure (May 26, 2021)

I close my eyes and lie down with a nice fluffy pillow.


----------



## Verisure (May 26, 2021)

Gaer said:


> tuna fish!  Honestly, Something in tuna fish seems to make me alive, aware, alert!


A cooked potato (washed but skins on) with *l-o-t-s* of margarine.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 27, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've thought about Prevagen from time to time, but every time I research it, I back away from it.  It's not from jellyfish, the main ingredient is synthetic.  From what I've read, the only "studies" on the safety and effectiveness of the main ingredient has been by the company themselves, bias "study", no others I've seen to compare.
> 
> I take a lot of supplements, and I am concerned about dementia since there is Alzheimer's in my family. I take an Omega-3 supplement and D3, which I think are beneficial for the brain.  Funny, when I was a young kid I used to go fishing with my father and he always told us kids, 'eat your fish, fish is brain food', that was way back in the 50s.
> 
> I think a lot of us couldn't recall a name or something even in our younger days, but we never thought much about it.  Now that we're seniors, we really notice when things like that happen, and they worry us.  I'm not sure any supplement can make a noticeable difference to be honest, but if I come across one, I'll definitely share it here.  I've tried Ginko Biloba in the past, with no results.


I had a quick look at Prevagen too Seabreeze, and was suirprised by the info about it.

_*The United States Food and Drug Administration curbs unfounded memory supplement claims.*

The US Federal Trade Commission wasn’t convinced of the supplement’s benefits. It charged the supplement maker with false advertising back in 2012. In the legal filings, the company was accused of selectively reporting data and misleading the public by claiming that Prevagen is “clinically proven” to improve cognitive function.

Since then the company has been the target of multiple lawsuits challenging its claims. In November 2020, a federal judge approved a nationwide class action settlement that requires the makers of Prevagen to provide cash payments to people who purchased the product. While admitting no wrongdoing, the company also agreed to stop marketing Prevagen with claims that it can improve memory without providing scientific evidence._

https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/fda-curbs-unfounded-memory-supplement-claims-2019053116772


----------



## Ronni (May 27, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I take a lot of supplements, and I am concerned about dementia since there is Alzheimer's in my family. I take an Omega-3 supplement and D3, which I think are beneficial for the brain.  Funny, when I was a young kid I used to go fishing with my father and he always told us kids, 'eat your fish, fish is brain food', that was way back in the 50s.



same @SeaBreeze my mom and dad both had dementia, hence my focus on keeping my brain healthy, with select food, supplements and also by constantly exercising and engaging my brain.

I take omegas and d3 as well, and like you tried ginkgo with no perceptible change.

I recently came across this article on nootropic brain supplements and I’ve been slowly working my way through the research I always do before implementing any changes in my diet or supplements. You may find it interesting.

Boosting brain power


----------



## horseless carriage (May 27, 2021)

Lara said:


> For me it's more about what I DON'T take...like NO sugar. If I let myself get into an addictive state, for say 3 days straight...I'll pay the price.
> 
> It takes another 3 days or more to lose the craving and probably a couple of weeks to lose the Brain Fog.


Well said Lara, many of my peers have sort of drifted into social drinking, alcohol that is. Being retired can cause boredom and what harm does one drink do? My wife and I rarely drink at home, a glass of wine when dining out is about our limit. That's not me being holier than thou, I just know that addiction can be very subtle and nothing fogs the brain like alcohol.


----------



## Liberty (May 27, 2021)

Hub was saying he needed something to help him with brain memory and clarity.  Did research and found out Prevagen had been cited by the FDA for misleading claims  and the other supplements didn't work, so researched further and  discovered:

Bacopa...the only natural supplement shown to increase brain memory and clarity in human clinical trials - hub takes it for brain fog and it really does help him - no side effects :

https://bebrainfit.com/bacopa-benefits-brain/
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/22747190/


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 27, 2021)

Read a good poem.

One night while in a blissful sleep.
I dreamed I took a walk with Death.
Down the road of life we did walk.

Death why do you bring me down this road?
I ask it but there were no reply.
Death just pointed to the sign that said Alpha

Behold the site that my eyes saw before me.
A woman giving birth to a child.  
                           But Death I do not understand.
Death said nothing just walked on.

With each and every step that we took.
It became painfully clear to me that.
I was walking down the road that I had taken in life.

There were laughter and there were tears down through
the years.
There were great moments of sorrow, but even greater

                           moments of joy.

Then it became clear to me.
A man is not measured by where he came from, but how he got to where he is in life.

For Death is both the Alpha and the Omega.
The beginning at the ending of all things.

   jackie compton


----------



## Irwin (May 27, 2021)

If you believe the claims made by Prevagen, you may be suffering from brain-fog.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 28, 2021)

Gaer said:


> tuna fish!  Honestly, Something in tuna fish seems to make me alive, aware, alert!


Mercury!!


----------



## fmdog44 (May 28, 2021)

I have read that all OTC brain products are BS. Adding to the attachment below I read India's diet includes a lot of turmeric.
*I read this*: "Globally, the lowest validated rates of Alzheimer’s in the world are rural India, where they eat low meat, high grain, high bean, high carb diets. It’s possible that the apparent protective association between rice and Alzheimer’s is due to the fact that the drop of rice consumption was accompanied by a rise in meat consumption, but other population studies have found that dietary grains appear strongly protective in relation to Alzheimer’s disease. In other words, perhaps, don’t pass on the grain, but “pass the grain to spare the brain.”


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 29, 2021)

I am prescribed methylphenidate, 20mg ER and 20mg SR that helps me focus. 
I  take a table spoon of cod liver oil each morning, 
 Keto MCT Oil capsules (coconut oil), 
Turmeric capsules 
Multi mineral supplement.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 29, 2021)

"_What do you take for brain fog?_"​
Don't think I have that problem, can't remember having it anyway, LOL... What were we talking about?


----------



## Gary O' (May 29, 2021)

What do you take for brain fog?​



MarciKS said:


> a nap


Beat me to it, Marci


----------



## Nathan (May 29, 2021)

Ronni said:


> What do you take for brain fog?


Brain fog can be due to not being well hydrated, so more water!
Be sure you get enough B vitamins, an inexpensive multi-vitamin should do.
Get more / better sleep, don't drink alcohol or caffeine in the evening.   
Eat more fiber and protein, avoid sugary stuff.
Quit smoking, for so many reasons...


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 29, 2021)

Hmm, candy and if that does not work ice cream and if that does not work a cookie and if that does not work; what was the question?


----------



## Pappy (May 29, 2021)

Brain fog doesn’t bother me..it’s my permanent companion now. I love a big glass of cold V-8 juice which doesn’t help but makes me feel better about it. If it was possible to get a good nights sleep, it would probably help..


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

After looking at this thread, I found an interesting article about:

_nootropic foods.

*Eggs,(due to choline)
leafy greens, dark chocolate, coffee, green tea, olive oil, water...were amongst the notable ones listed,
that were not already mentioned above in this thread.
(fish, omega's...brocoli )*_


----------



## Ronni (May 29, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Brain fog can be due to not being well hydrated, so more water!
> Be sure you get enough B vitamins, an inexpensive multi-vitamin should do.
> Get more / better sleep, don't drink alcohol or caffeine in the evening.
> Eat more fiber and protein, avoid sugary stuff.
> Quit smoking, for so many reasons...


I do/don’t do all that. Well except for the drinking at night..Ron and I have a cocktail or a glass of wine before dinner.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 1, 2021)

yoga breathing exercises


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 8, 2021)

I wonder on issues like this if we aren't making a lot of it up because we are not young. I'm sure we went a little foggy in out younger days. I recall saying "I dummied out"  or "spaced out" and that was a phrase used long ago.


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> ...I'm sure we went a little foggy in our younger days. I recall saying..."spaced out" and that was a phrase used long ago.


That reminds me of a date I had in "high" school with a guy. I had never tried marijuana btw. We stopped at a stop light. It was dark and raining. I said "Look how beautiful that reflection from the stoplight is on the wet pavement". He said, "I always thought you were on a constant high." I'm pretty sure he was serious. I preferred to think of it as "artistically aware"...ha. But he was probably right


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2021)

I take a relaxing break. Brain fog tells me i'm tired or I've worked my brain too hard.  I once had a cousin tell me she doesn't know why my brain doesn't explode.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 10, 2021)

First, if you feel you have lots of "brain fog", you take yourself to a neurologist. Geesh!  I'm quite sure taking batswelle juice from the batswelle tree is the best selling "dietary supplement" for fogginess.  But, like your mother used to say, "if the whole town decided to jump off the bridge,.........." Sales don't equate to effectiveness. If you're in this forum, you're old enough to know how to maintain good health. It's a good diet,  cleanliness, exercise ,and mental stimulation.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)

I don't take anything for brain fog-I just enjoy it as it keeps me from overthinking and analyzing


----------

